# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  चमत्कार

## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

यह रोमांच-कथा केवल रोमांच-कथा नहीं। यह तो एक ऐसी कथा है कि जैसी कथा कोई और है ही नहीं। सम्पूर्ण भारतीय साहित्य में नहीं। यह विचित्र कथा केवल विचित्र कथा नहीं। यह सत्य कथा केवल सत्य कथा नहीं। 

किसी भी चमत्कार को चुनौती देना आसान नहीं, आज के युग में प्रत्येक चमत्कारी अपनी दुकान सजाये बैठे हैं, क्या वह वास्तव में आध्याधिक शक्ति से युक्त हैं। 

क्या वह व्यक्ति सचमुच चमत्कार करते थे। क्या वह वास्तव में आध्यात्मिक शक्ति से युक्त थे। क्या वह वास्तव में तन्त्र-मन्त्र के जानकार थे। 

यह सत्य कथा बताती है कि इन्सान अपनी जिन्दगी को जीये कैसे ? क्या आत्मा और परमात्मा से डरकर ? भूत प्रेत और धर्म-अधर्म से सिटपिटाकर ? या एक नेक इन्सान के रूप में दबंग होकर ? निश्चित जानिए यह सत्य कथा अन्त में आपको जीवन जीने के लिए एक नई दिशा देगी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*एक 
कल्याण कैम्प की महायोगिनी*
यदि वह घटना न घटती, तो किसी भी आम आदमी की तरह मैंने भी अपने जीवन को जी डाला होता। 
किन्तु मैं जीवन और मृत्यु के रहस्यों की तह तक पहुँचने के लिए परेशान था। यह मेरी तीव्र जिजीविषा ही थी, जिसके कारण मैं महायोगिनी अम्बिकादेवी के परिचय में आया। तब 1965 चल रहा था। जीवन की एकरसता को तोड़ने के लिए मुझे किसी जलजले की जरूरत थी। उन दिनों मैं बम्बई से कुछेक किलोमीटर के फासले पर स्थित नगर शहद में एक ठेकेदार की तरफ से, सुपरवाइजर बनाकर भेजा गया था। शहद में मुझे एक केमिकल फैक्ट्री के निर्माण कार्य पर नजर रखनी थी। मई का महीना था। गर्मी सही नहीं जाती थी। लोहे के बड़े बड़े स्तम्भों पर वेल्डिंग चल रही थी। वेल्डिंग के ताप और कर्कश शोर ने गर्मी को और भी असह्य बना दिया था। 

मैं एक जबर्दस्त लौह स्तम्भ की परछाईं में जा बैठा था। धूप में स्तम्भ इतना गर्म हो चुका था कि छूना मुश्किल था। रुमाल निकालकर मैंने पसीना पोंछा। पास ही लकड़ी के खोखों में काँक्रीट भर रही लक्ष्मी की ओर मैं देखने लगा। 
लक्ष्मी कोई आकर्षक युवती नहीं थी। कमजोर शरीर। काला रंग। अजीब सा चेहरा.....लेकिन नियमित मजदूरी ने उसके शरीर में, कमजोरी के बावजूद एक कसावट ला दी थी। उसकी उम्र तीस से पैंतीस के बीच रही होगी। 
उसे देखते ही मेरे दिमाग में विचारों के चक्र घूमने लगे। जिन्दगी और मौत की लाचारी और पेट की, मुहब्बत और आबरू की बातें करना कितना आसान है। यह लक्ष्मी....

दो दिन पहले ही उसका पति जान से मारा गया था। भीषण दुर्घटना में फटे हुए सिर वाली लाश के सामने बैठकर वह सीना पीट पीटकर रोई थी। मैंने नजर उठाई। लक्ष्मी का पति किस ऊँचाई से गिरकर मरा था, यह मैंने एक बार और देख लिया। आज जो जगह खाली थी वहीं उसका पति दो दिन पहले खड़ा था। खलासी रस्से खींच रहे थे। "होयशा ! होयशा !" के नारे लगाते हुए वे एक जबर्दस्त स्तम्भ को खड़ा कर रहे थे। लक्ष्मी का पति उस स्तम्भ के शिखर पर बैठकर रस्से सरका रहा था। बीच-बीच में वह भद्दे मजाक करता और हँसता। उसका हँसता हुआ चेहरा मुझे आज भी याद है। अचानक न जाने क्या हुआ और वह धम्म से नीचे आ गिरा। गिरते ही उसका सिर, बहते रक्त की लालिमा के नीचे छिप गया...
उस दृश्य को याद कर आज भी रोम सिहर जाते हैं। 

हड़कम्प मच गया था। सब इधर-उधर दौड़ते नजर आये थे। पुलिस आई थी। फैक्ट्री-इन्स्पेक्टर आये थे। मजदूर यूनियन के नेता आये थे।
लक्ष्मी को उसके पति की कीमत, नकद दो सौ रुपये, चुका दी गई थी। मामले को दबाने के पीछे हजारों खर्च हुए थे। न जाने कितने-कितनों की जेबें गर्म हुई थीं। दो सौ का नकद मुआवजा जिस दिन मिला, उस दिन लक्ष्मी के बच्चों ने शायद मिठाई भी खाई हो। यदि गुड़ शक्कर फल या टॉफी खाई हो, तो उसे भी मिठाई मानना होगा। 
तीसरे दिन लक्ष्मी इस प्रकार काम पर आ पहुँची थी, जैसे कुछ हुआ ही न हो। उसकी कठोरता को मैं आश्चर्य से देखता रह गया था। मेरे आश्चर्य के जवाब में उसने दो टूक लहजे में कहा था, "काम नहीं करूँगी, तो खाऊँगी क्या, बाबू ?" इसका पता मुझे बाद में चला था कि मुआवजे के दो सौ रुपये उसके हाथ में टिके ही नहीं थे। किसी पठान ने छीन लिए थे वे रुपये क्योंकि लक्ष्मी के पति ने उससे कर्ज ले रखा था। 
क्या जिन्दगी है। 

अगर कहीं से कोई जन्तर-मन्तर मिल जाये, किसी चमत्कार से जादू टोना ही सीख जाऊँ मैं तो ? लक्ष्मी की गरीबी एक फूँक में दूर कर दूँ। जिन शौतानों ने उसे सिर्फ दो सौ रुपये का मुआवजा देकर मुआवजे का मजाक ही उड़ाया और उतने छोटे मुआवजे को भी जिस पत्थर दिल ने छीन लिया, सबको ऐसा सबक सिखाऊँ कि जिन्दगी में कभी न भूल सकें। 
मैंने और मेरे एक दोस्त किशन ने, थोड़े ही दिन पहले नागपाश की साधना कर, नागों द्वारा सुरक्षित रखे जाते किसी खजाने तक पहुँचने की कोशिश की थी। कई विचित्र और विकराल अनुभवों से हम गुजरे थे। खजाने तक तो नहीं पहुँच सके थे, हाँ नागों तक अवश्य पहुँच गये थे। क्या नाग सचमुच किसी खजाने की रक्षा करते हैं ? अफवाहें इसका जवाब हमेशा ‘हाँ’ में देती हैं, लेकिन आज तक मैंने इसका कोई प्रमाण नहीं पाया है। अफवाहें कितनी सच हैं, कितनी झूठ, इसकी जाँच करने मैं और किशन निकल पड़े थे। हमें निराशा ही हाथ लगी थी, लेकिन ........आज भी मन में बार-बार यही हूक उठती है, काश ! हम किसी खजाने तक पहुँच जाते।’

नागपाश की साधना से अगर मैंने लाखों करोड़ों का खजाना सचमुच पा लिया होता, अगर मैं सुख चैन के गुलाबों पर शयन कर रहा होता, तो लक्ष्मी जैसी किसी भी गरीब युवती के बारे में मैंने चिन्ता की होती या नहीं ?
शायद नहीं। 
लेकिन खजाना नहीं मिला था और इसीलिए, अभी मैं चिन्ता कर रहा हूँ। लक्ष्मी के साथ यह जो अन्याय हुआ है, इससे पहले भी जो अनेक अन्याय हुए होंगे, इनका कारण क्या है ? पिछले जन्म के कर्मों का फल ?
कर्मों के फल की थ्योरी ने मुझे हमेशा सताया है। लक्ष्मी अपने किस कर्म की सजा भुगत रही है ? क्या उसका हँसोड़ पति अचानक मर गया ? यहाँ जो सरकारी अफसर और मालिक ठाठ से घूम रहे हैं, उन्हें किन सुकर्मों का मीठा फल मिल रहा है ?

बरसों पहले, आध्यात्मिक तत्त्व ज्ञान की पुस्तकें पढ़ता था, तो कुछ शान्ति मिल जाती थी। सोचकर बड़ी तसल्ली महसूस होती थी कि जो हो रहा है, सब भगवान की इच्छानुसार ही हो रहा है, खुद को चिन्ता करने की जरूरत ही क्या है। मनुष्य तो भगवान के हाथ का कठपुतला है। जैसे वह नचाता है, वैसे नाचना पड़ता है। पिछले जन्म में अच्छे कर्म किये होंगे, तो अच्छा नाच नाचोगे। बुरे कर्म किये होंगे, तो बुरा नाच नाचोगे। 
हाथ पर हाथ धर कर, तसल्ली से सो जाने के लिए, कितने सुन्दर बहाने हैं ये। यदि कर्म की थ्योरी से भी सन्तोष न हो, तो शुक्र शनि और सूर्य चन्द्र इत्यादि आकाश पिण्डों को दोषी ठहरा दो और पाँव पसारकर सो जाओ। 
खलबली मचा देने वाले इन विचारों को किसी प्रकार दबाकर, अपने काम में मन लगाने के लिए मैं मजबूर हो जाता हूँ। लोहे के खम्बे हैं। एंगल्स हैं। नट बोल्ट हैं। नक्शे हैं। स्केल हैं। जमीन पर एक राक्षसी फैक्ट्री जन्म ले रही है। 
उस शाम, करीब पाँच बजे, विचारों में खोया सा मैं खड़ा था। कल के काम की योजना पर मैं सोच रहा था। सहसा एक नौजवान सामने आ खड़ा हुआ। वह पैण्ट और बुशर्ट पहने हुए। पच्चीस बरस का रहा होगा। गोरा हँसमुख चेहरा। एक नजर में पंजाबी लगता था। उसका मस्तक मुझे कुछ विचित्र सा लगा। चेहरे के अनुपात में मस्तक काफी छोटा था। "नमस्कार, भाई साब।" उसने कहा। न जाने क्यों उसके स्वर में एक अनबूझा। आकर्षण महसूस हुआ। 
"नमस्कार ! कहिए ?" मैंने पूछा और अनुमान लगाया कि जरूर यह नौकरी की तलाश में आया है। 
"मुझे नौकरी नहीं चाहिए।" उसने तपाक से कहा और मैं चौंक गया। मेरे मन के विचार को उसने तत्काल कैसे भाँप लिया था ?

उसने जारी रखा, "मैं ज्योतिषी हूँ और आप के बारे में बताना चाहता हूँ।" उसके स्वर में श्रद्धा और आत्म विश्वास की कमी नहीं थी। 
"अच्छा ?" मैंने बनावटी आश्चर्य व्यक्त किया। ज्योतिषियों को देखकर मुझे हमेशा हँसी आती है। उनके लिए मेरे दिल में कभी इज्जत पैदा नहीं हुई। मसखरी करने या दिल बहलाने के लिए उनके साथ मैं कभी कभार गप्पें जरूर हाँक लेता हूँ। 
"मेरी जन्म तिथि बता सकते हो ?" मैंने पूछा। 
एक क्षण के भी विलम्ब के बिना उसने मेरी सही जन्म तिथि बता दी। "कहीं से मालूम कर रखी होगी।" मैंने सोचा। 
"और मेरी पत्नी की ?" मैंने फौरन दूसरा सवाल किया।
"वही, जो आपकी।" उसने बेधड़क कहा। अब मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ, क्योंकि पत्नी की व मेरी जन्म तिथियाँ सचमुच एक हैं। यह जानकारी भी उसे पहले से मिली हुई होगी, इसकी सम्भावना नहीं के बराबर थी। फिर तो उसने मेरे जीवन के अनेक प्रसंग इस प्रकार कह सुनाये, मानो मेरा और उसका बचपन का साथ रहा हो। बेशक इन प्रसंगों में कुछ प्रसंग ऐसे भी थे, जो सचमुच हुए नहीं थे, किन्तु जिनके हो जाने की कामना मैंने निरन्तर की थी। उस युवक की चमत्कारी शक्ति पर मेरा आश्चर्य बढ़ता गया।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

तभी वहाँ लक्ष्मी आ पहुँची। उस युवक ने तपाक से कहा, "थोड़े ही दिन पहले स्त्री का पति दुर्घटना में मारा गया है।"
मैंने उसकी क्षमता की जाँच करने के लिए न जाने कहाँ-कहाँ के प्रश्न पूछे। मुझे मानना पड़ा कि अब तक जितने भी ज्योतिषियों के सम्पर्क में मैं आया हूँ, उसके बीच वही सबसे सच्चा था। कभी मैंने भी ज्योतिष शास्त्र का अध्ययन करना चाहा था। यदि किसी सच्चे ज्योतिषी से मुलाकात हो जाती, तो उसका शिष्यत्व मैंने अवश्य ग्रहण कर लिया होता, किन्तु अब तक जो मिले थे, सब कच्चे ही थे उसमें से कुछ ऐसे थे, जो ज्योतिष-शास्त्री नहीं, मानस-शास्त्री थे। वे सिर्फ मानवीय कमजोरियों के जानकार थे और उतने से आधार पर ही भविष्यवाणी करते थे। अधिकांश की मनोवृत्ति ‘लगा तो तीर, नहीं, तो तुक्का’ से बेहतर नहीं थी। सच्चे ज्योतिषी की खोज में मैं अनेक विख्यात ज्योतिषियों से मिल चुका था। वे विख्यात तो थे, लेकिन न जाने क्यों, मुझे सच्चे महसूस नहीं हुए थे। 
स्वाभाविक ही था कि मैंने उस युवक से पूछ लिया, "आपने यह विद्या किससे सीखी है ?" 
"अपनी बहन से।"

"बहन से ? तो क्या.....आपकी बहन भी ज्योतिष जानती हैं ?" मेरा आश्चर्य बढ़ा। 
"उसके सामने तो मेरी कोई हस्ती ही नहीं। वह आपके मन की हर बात बता सकती है। न जाने कितनों को उसने सच्ची राह दिखाई है। कितनों ही का भविष्य उसने सच्चा-सच्चा बयान किया है और सुधारा भी है। मैं उसके सामने धूल हूँ।"
"क्या मैं उनसे मिल सकता हूँ ?"
"जरूर ! लेकिन पहले मुझे दीदी से पूछना होगा।"
"क्या नाम है उनका ? रहती कहाँ हैं ?" मैंने जानना चाहा। 
"नाम है महायोगिनी अम्बिकादेवी। यहीं, कल्याण कैम्प में रहती हैं।"
"ओह।" 
"मेरी दक्षिणा ?" युवक ने अचानक मेरी ओर हाथ बढ़ा दिया था। मैं उसकी याचक मुद्रा को देखता रह गया। जेब में टटोल कर मैंने पर्स निकाला और उसे पाँच रुपये का एक नोट दक्षिणा में दे दिया। उस जमाने में पाँच रुपये की दक्षिणा बहुत अच्छी मानी जाती थी। युवक मुस्कराया और चल दिया। 
मैंने उससे वचन ले लिया था, वह लौटकर आयेगा, किन्तु चार दिन बीत गये और वह दिखाई न दिया। मुझे अकुलाहट होने लगी। महायोगिनी अम्बिकादेवी के बारे में स्वयं ही पूछताछ कर आगे बढ़ने का फैसला मैंने कर लिया।

----------


## Loka

बहुत जबरदस्त घटना है, आगे क्या हुवा मित्र ?
जल्दी पोस्ट करें, कई दिन बाद ऐसी जबर्दस्त कहानी पढने
को मिल रही है |

----------


## shriram

* बहुत ही रोमांचक कथा है मित्र । बहुत दिनों के बाद आज यहां आया तो आपकी यह रोमांचक कथा पढ़कर अभिभूत हो गया । इस पूरी कथा को पढ़ने के लोभ में यहाँ आता रहूंगा । प्रार्थना है कि इसे शीघ्र पूर्ण करें जी । अब तक की कथा ने उत्सुकता को काफी बढ़ा दिया है जी ।
*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

।जय श्री राम।
धन्यवाद मित्रो, आभार

यह हमारे गुजरात के अनुभवो की कहानियाँ है मित्रो। यह गुजरात की भूमि संत,शुरविर, अघोरी और भक्तो की भूमि है। यहा आप को सबकुच मिल जायेगा पर सर्त है विश्वास का। लेकीन आज यहा भी आधुनिकताने अपना प्रभाव डालदिया है यह मेरे लिए बहुत ही दुःख की बात है। हमारे पास गिरनार है, द्वारका है, मिराबाई है, भक्त नरसिंह महेता है पर उसके पास कोई नही है। मेरा प्रयत्न हंमेशा से रहा है की में यह धरोहर को कायम रखसखु और मेरा प्रयत्न भी रहेगा। यह जो पुस्तक  है वह 1965 की है और गुजराती में है, इस लेखकनी अन्य बहुत ही सत्य अनुभवो पर आधारित पुस्कतके है अनुवाद करने में थोडा समय लगता है तो समय दे अपने मित्र को। जय श्री राम।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेने यहा आना छोड दिया था। पर एक दिन रविवार को मेरे घर फोन आया श्री गौरव शर्मा का जो दिल्ही से थे। उन्होने यहा के कुच सदस्यो से मेरा नंबर प्राप्त कर मुजे फोन किया था। उनको मेरे पहेले के एक अनुादीत लेख बहुत ही अच्छे लगे और वह उन पुस्तको को लेना चाहते थे। उन्होने काभी मुशक्त करके मेरा नंबर हाशिल किया हालिका उनका गुजराती नही आती फिर भी वह कहते है की एक बार यह पुस्तके मेरे पास आ जाय तो कैसे भी करके किससे अनुवाद करवाके भी पढना है। यह लिख रहा हु तब ही उनका फोन आया था, में इस बंदे से काफी प्रभावित हुआ हु। उनके लिए मेने आज मार्केट जाकर उन पुस्तकोके बारेमे पता लगाया है और थोडे ही दिनों वह पुस्तके मिलने वाली है जब मेने उनको यह बात बताई तो बहुत बहुत खुश हो गये। तो आपको कुछ लिखने के लिए ऐसे प्रत्साहन की आवश्यकता होती है अगर एक भी व्यक्ति मिल जाए तो भी काभी होता है। हिन्दी विचार मंच के उन मित्रो को भी धन्यवाद की एक और मेरा मित्र मिल गया आपकी वजह से, उन्होने लोकाजी से शायद बात की था या अन्य वहिवटी कर्ताओ से तो उनका भी धन्यवाद....अन्य नाम नहि बता सकता एक मजबूरी है पर वह समज गये होगे अनका भी धन्यवाद...

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> * बहुत ही रोमांचक कथा है मित्र । बहुत दिनों के बाद आज यहां आया तो आपकी यह रोमांचक कथा पढ़कर अभिभूत हो गया । इस पूरी कथा को पढ़ने के लोभ में यहाँ आता रहूंगा । प्रार्थना है कि इसे शीघ्र पूर्ण करें जी । अब तक की कथा ने उत्सुकता को काफी बढ़ा दिया है जी ।
> *


।जय श्री राम। धन्यवाद प्रोत्साहन के लिए।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> बहुत जबरदस्त घटना है, आगे क्या हुवा मित्र ?
> जल्दी पोस्ट करें, कई दिन बाद ऐसी जबर्दस्त कहानी पढने
> को मिल रही है |


यहा पर काफि जबहदस्त घटना है फिर भी मेरी और मेरे गुजराती घटना का पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*दो 
महायोगिनी की माधुरी*

उस दिन रेती और चूने का हमारा सप्लायर सामने पड़ गया। वह सिन्धी है और यहीं, कल्याण कैम्प में रहता है। काम धन्धे की बातें निबटाने के बाद, चाय पीते-पीते, मैंने उससे अचानक पूछा, "क्यों साईं ? तुम्हारे कल्याण कैम्प में कोई महायोगिनी रहती है ?"
"वड़ी, अम्बिकादेवी जी की बात तो आप नहीं कर रहे ?"
"हाँ, हाँ, कुछ ऐसा ही नाम है।" मैं उत्सुकता से बोला। 
"अरे, वो तो बहुत बड़ी देवी है। बहुत शक्तियाँ हैं उसमें। आप उससे मिलना चाहते हैं क्या ?" उसने पूछा। मैंने उसे उस नौजवान ज्योतिषी वाली बात बताई। फिर महायोगिनी से मिलने की उत्कण्ठा प्रकट की। 
"वड़ी उसमें क्या है। मैं ले चलूँगा आपको। मेरी तो उनसे जान पहचान भी है।"
फिर तो उस सिन्धी की जुबान पर लगाम लगाना मुश्किल हो गया। महायोगिनी अम्बिकादेवी के चमत्कारों की इतनी घटनाएँ उसने बयान कर डालीं कि मेरी उत्सुकता तूफानी समुद्र की तरह उछलने लगी। गूँगे को बोलता कर दिया, पगले को सयाना बना दिया प्रेत बाधा हटा दी, भूत उतार दिया....न जाने किस-किस असम्भव को महायोगिनी ने सम्भव कर दिखाया था। 

"भई, मुझे उनसे जल्दी मिलवाओ।" मैंने कहा। 
"कल या परसों तो नहीं, हाँ, नरसों आप शाम के वक्त मेरे दफ्तर में आ जाइए। फौरन महायोगिनी देवी के यहाँ चलेंगे। अरे, इसमें क्या है वड़ी।"
"ठीक है।"


नरसों की शाम बड़ी मुश्किल से आई। मैं पैदल ही चलता हुआ कल्याण कैम्प पहुँच गया। सिन्धी ने अपने दफ्तर में मुझे बीसेक मिनट बिठाया, ताकि वह कामधाम निबटा सके। फिर हम महायोगिनी अम्बिकादेवी के निवास स्थान की ओर चल पड़े। 
नीची छतों वाली कई चालियाँ पार करने के बाद एक दोमंजिला मकान दिखाई दिया। नीचे दुकानें थीं। ऊपर जाने का रास्ता पीछे की तरफ था। गन्धाती खुली गटर को हमने कूद कर पार किया, ताकि पिछवाड़े की सीढ़ियों तक पहुँच सकें। ऊपर गये। बन्द दरवाजे की कॉल बेल दबाई। कुछ क्षणों बाद एक स्त्री ने दरवाजा खोला। सिन्धी और उसके बीच, परिचय सूचक मुस्कान का आदान-प्रदान हुआ। हमने प्रवेश किया। 

अन्दर का वातावरण बाहर की किचर-पिचर की तुलना में, बहुत ही भिन्न था। दीवारों का सफेद रंग निसन्देह शान्तिदायक लगा। खिड़कियों और दरवाजों से लटकते परदे फीके भूरे रंग के थे। सामने की दीवार से सटी हुई एक स्वच्छ गद्दी पड़ी थी। गद्दी खाली थी। उसके ठीक सामने दस बारह व्यक्ति इन्तजार की मुद्रा में बैठे खुसुर-फुसुर कर रहे थे। अगरबत्ती की सुगन्ध हवा में छलक रही थी। इन्तजार करते व्यक्तियों के पीछे हम भी शान्ति से जा बैठे। मेरे सिन्धी मित्र के साथ दो एक व्यक्तियों ने मुस्कान व अभिवादन का लेन-देन किया। कुछ पलों के लिए शान्ति इतनी गहरी हो गई कि दीवार घड़ी की टिक-टिक भी वजनी लगने लगी। बड़ी-सी वह घड़ी, गद्दी के ठीक ऊपर, दीवार के बीचोंबीच लगाई गई थी। 
बगल का दरवाजा खुला। एक स्त्री ने प्रवेश किया। सफेद साड़ी पर लाल रंग का चौड़ा पल्लू तुरन्त ध्यान खींचता था। सिन्धी मित्र ने मेरा हाथ दबाकर कान में हौले से कहा, "यही हैं महायोगिनी जी। 
और वह उस स्त्री की तरफ हाथ जोड़कर श्रद्धा से निहारने लगा। 

मैंने सोचा था कि महायोगिनी अधेड़ उम्र की विकट रूप रंग की, कोई काली और मोटी महिला होगी। महान आश्चर्य के साथ मैं झूठा साबित हो रहा था। महायोगिनी अभी युवती ही थी और सौन्दर्यवती थी। उसका शरीर केवल छरहरा नहीं, नाजुक भी था। नाकनक्श इतने तीखे थे, जैसे कोई शिल्पी अपनी छेनी का चमत्कार दिखाकर अभी-अभी विदा हुआ हो। उसकी बड़ी-बड़ी काली आँखों में सम्मोहित कर लेने की क्षमता इतनी अधिक थी कि क्षण-मात्र में झलक आती थी। ऐसा प्रभावशाली था उसका व्यक्तित्व कि उसकी उँगली एक इशारे पर सम्पूर्ण सभा उठ पड़े और एक इशारे पर चुपचाप बैठ जाये। 
वह युवती गद्दी पर आकर शान्त योगमुद्रा में विराजमान हो गई। मैं उस पर से दृष्टि हटा नहीं पा रहा था। उस वक्त, मैं नहीं जानता था कि एक दीर्घ एवं थर्रा देने वाले अनुभव की शुरुआत मेरे लिए, हो चुकी है...
ऐसा लगा, जैसे किसी अलौकिक तत्त्व ने सबको एक सूत्र से जोड़कर गूँगा कर दिया है। मैंने अपने आसपास के वातावरण से निर्लिप्त ही रहने का प्रयास किया। महायोगिनी की आँखें, सहसा ऐसी निर्जीव लगने लगीं, जैसे काँच की बनी हों। खुली होने के बावजूद वे आँखें मानों कुछ भी नहीं देख रही थीं......या फिर वे इतनी दूर तक पहुँच रही थीं कि हम लोग, जो ऐन सामने बैठे थे, नजर आते हुए भी नजर नहीं आ रहे थे। 

न जाने कौन सी शक्ति मेरी चेतना पर हावी होना चाहती थी। यह अनुभव अर्द्ध मूर्च्छा जैसा था। मन की गहराइयों में मैं अपने आपको बार-बार जगा रहा था। समझना मुश्किल था, वैसा अनुभव एक सच्चाई थी या केवल भ्रम ? यह महायोगिनी जी का प्रभाव है या मेरे मन की आज्ञाकारिता ? मेरे मानस की कमजोरी ? क्यों लगता है, जैसे मैं किसी की शरण में जा रहा हूँ ? ऐसे प्रभाव के पीछे महायोगिनी की आन्तरिक अलौकिकता है या केवल बाह्य सौन्दर्य ? मुझे उत्तर नहीं मिल रहे थे। 

बौखलाहट के बावजूद उस शान्त वातावरण में मेरी साँसें नियमितता से चल रही थीं। किसी गहन एवं आन्तरिक मानसिक शान्ति में मैं डूब उतरा रहा था। शारीरिक स्तर पर भी मुझे परम शान्ति महसूस हो रही थी..
कुछ समय बाद महायोगिनी की उन निर्जीव-सी लगती आँखों में चेतना आने लगी। सूख चुकी पुतलियों पर, सहसा भीगी पर्त-सी आकर चमकने लगी। मैंने सूक्ष्म झुरझरी महसूस की। महायोगिनी की कौन सी आँखें अधिक प्रभावशाली थीं ? क्या वे, जो निर्जीव लग रही थीं ? या वे, जो सहसा भीनी भीनी बड़ी-बड़ी काली कजरारी हो उठी थीं ?
महायोगिनी की आँखों में चमक आते ही सभा की मन्त्र मुग्धता और शान्ति सहसा टूट गई। सभी व्यक्ति जरा कसमसा उठे। मैंने घड़ी में देखा। बीस मिनट बीत चुके थे। 
"कहिए, मोहन भाई कैसे हैं ?" महायोगिनी के गले में अविश्वसनीय माधुर्य था, "आपका बच्चा ठीक है न ?"
मैं सोचे बिना न रह सका, "माधुर्य की अधिकता तो अनुशासन को आहत करती है। महायोगिनी जी में इतने माधुर्य के बावजूद, आसपास के प्रत्येक सजीव निर्जीव को, इतने चुस्त अनुशासन में रखने की क्षमता कैसे है ?"

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद श्रीमान अजय जी , मै सवयम उन व्यक्तित्व से मिलकर बहुत प्रसन्न होता हु , जो मेरी तरह दुर्लभ ज्ञान , लेख सामग्री आदि के लिए प्रयासरत रहते है , उन्हें खोज कर संजोकर रखते है , और फिर उस ज्ञान को सर्व सुलझ कराकर उन्हें आनंद प्रदान करते है , जो इस ज्ञान के लिए प्रयासरत है , क्या पता किसकी तलाश इस ज्ञान से पूर्ण हो जाये !! आपका पुनः धन्यवाद अजय जी 


> मेने यहा आना छोड दिया था। पर एक दिन रविवार को मेरे घर फोन आया श्री गौरव शर्मा का जो दिल्ही से थे। उन्होने यहा के कुच सदस्यो से मेरा नंबर प्राप्त कर मुजे फोन किया था। उनको मेरे पहेले के एक अनुादीत लेख बहुत ही अच्छे लगे और वह उन पुस्तको को लेना चाहते थे। उन्होने काभी मुशक्त करके मेरा नंबर हाशिल किया हालिका उनका गुजराती नही आती फिर भी वह कहते है की एक बार यह पुस्तके मेरे पास आ जाय तो कैसे भी करके किससे अनुवाद करवाके भी पढना है। यह लिख रहा हु तब ही उनका फोन आया था, में इस बंदे से काफी प्रभावित हुआ हु। उनके लिए मेने आज मार्केट जाकर उन पुस्तकोके बारेमे पता लगाया है और थोडे ही दिनों वह पुस्तके मिलने वाली है जब मेने उनको यह बात बताई तो बहुत बहुत खुश हो गये। तो आपको कुछ लिखने के लिए ऐसे प्रत्साहन की आवश्यकता होती है अगर एक भी व्यक्ति मिल जाए तो भी काभी होता है। हिन्दी विचार मंच के उन मित्रो को भी धन्यवाद की एक और मेरा मित्र मिल गया आपकी वजह से, उन्होने लोकाजी से शायद बात की था या अन्य वहिवटी कर्ताओ से तो उनका भी धन्यवाद....अन्य नाम नहि बता सकता एक मजबूरी है पर वह समज गये होगे अनका भी धन्यवाद...

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

> मेने यहा आना छोड दिया था। पर एक दिन रविवार को मेरे घर फोन आया श्री गौरव शर्मा का जो दिल्ही से थे। उन्होने यहा के कुच सदस्यो से मेरा नंबर प्राप्त कर मुजे फोन किया था। उनको मेरे पहेले के एक अनुादीत लेख बहुत ही अच्छे लगे और वह उन पुस्तको को लेना चाहते थे। उन्होने काभी मुशक्त करके मेरा नंबर हाशिल किया हालिका उनका गुजराती नही आती फिर भी वह कहते है की एक बार यह पुस्तके मेरे पास आ जाय तो कैसे भी करके किससे अनुवाद करवाके भी पढना है। यह लिख रहा हु तब ही उनका फोन आया था, में इस बंदे से काफी प्रभावित हुआ हु। उनके लिए मेने आज मार्केट जाकर उन पुस्तकोके बारेमे पता लगाया है और थोडे ही दिनों वह पुस्तके मिलने वाली है जब मेने उनको यह बात बताई तो बहुत बहुत खुश हो गये। तो आपको कुछ लिखने के लिए ऐसे प्रत्साहन की आवश्यकता होती है अगर एक भी व्यक्ति मिल जाए तो भी काभी होता है। हिन्दी विचार मंच के उन मित्रो को भी धन्यवाद की एक और मेरा मित्र मिल गया आपकी वजह से, उन्होने लोकाजी से शायद बात की था या अन्य वहिवटी कर्ताओ से तो उनका भी धन्यवाद....अन्य नाम नहि बता सकता एक मजबूरी है पर वह समज गये होगे अनका भी धन्यवाद...


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद श्रीमान अजय जी , मै सवयम उन व्यक्तित्व से मिलकर बहुत प्रसन्न होता हु , जो मेरी तरह दुर्लभ ज्ञान , लेख सामग्री आदि के लिए प्रयासरत रहते है , उन्हें खोज कर संजोकर रखते है , और फिर उस ज्ञान को सर्व सुलझ कराकर उन्हें आनंद प्रदान करते है , जो इस ज्ञान के लिए प्रयासरत है , क्या पता किसकी तलाश इस ज्ञान से पूर्ण हो जाये !! आपका पुनः धन्यवाद अजय जी

----------


## vishal

अजय जी नमस्कार 
अच्छा सूत्र आरम्भ किया है 
कृपया अगला अपडेट दें
धन्यबाद

----------


## hahaha6601

अरे भाई अपडेट तो दो

----------


## Loka

अजय जी कृपया अपडेट दें, हमें मालूम है की आपको गुजराती कथा को हिंदी में ट्रांसलेट करके पोस्ट करना पड़ रहा है जिस वजह से समय लग रहा है, फिर भी थोडा समय निकाल कर पोस्ट करें

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम मित्रो
आपसब का प्यार और रास देखकर बहुत अच्छा लगा। अभी तो 4 दिन कुछ नहीं हो सकता, छुट्टी पर हु। ऑफिस में ही यह कार्य हो सकता हे मेरे लिए, तो मुझे माफ़ करे। धन्यवाद।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> अजय जी कृपया अपडेट दें, हमें मालूम है की आपको गुजराती कथा को हिंदी में ट्रांसलेट करके पोस्ट करना पड़ रहा है जिस वजह से समय लग रहा है, फिर भी थोडा समय निकाल कर पोस्ट करें


धन्यवाद आपका प्रियवर, मेरी बात समस्याओं को समाज ने के लिए।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> अजय जी नमस्कार 
> अच्छा सूत्र आरम्भ किया है 
> कृपया अगला अपडेट दें
> धन्यबाद


धन्यवाद vishalji

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद श्रीमान अजय जी , मै सवयम उन व्यक्तित्व से मिलकर बहुत प्रसन्न होता हु , जो मेरी तरह दुर्लभ ज्ञान , लेख सामग्री आदि के लिए प्रयासरत रहते है , उन्हें खोज कर संजोकर रखते है , और फिर उस ज्ञान को सर्व सुलझ कराकर उन्हें आनंद प्रदान करते है , जो इस ज्ञान के लिए प्रयासरत है , क्या पता किसकी तलाश इस ज्ञान से पूर्ण हो जाये !! आपका पुनः धन्यवाद अजय जी


कोई बात नहीं मित्र, यह तो मेरा फर्ज हे। सही हाथो में सही चीजें पहुँचे यह आवश्यक हे बाकि मेरे राम की मर्जी ही चलती हे।

----------


## superidiotonline

> जय श्री राम मित्रो
> आपसब का प्यार और रास देखकर बहुत अच्छा लगा। अभी तो 4 दिन कुछ नहीं हो सकता, छुट्टी पर हु। ऑफिस में ही यह कार्य हो सकता हे मेरे लिए, तो मुझे माफ़ करे। धन्यवाद।


सरकारी नौकरी में हैं या प्राइवेट?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम मित्रो।

आज से यहा पर थोडा थोडा पोस्ट करने का यत्न करुगाँ। आपसे एक गुजारिस है कि यहा पर यह जो चमत्कार के संदर्भ में जो पोस्ट आ रही थी वह अब थोडे दिनो स्थगित करने पडेगी। हुआ यह के, पहले यह बतादु की आपकी तरह मेरे और भी मित्र है जो मेरी पुस्तके पढते है तो जब में यह पुस्तक लिख रहा थी तब मेरे एक बहुत करीबी मित्र आये और उन्होने जबरजस्ती यह पुस्तक पढने के लिए ले गए। तो कुच दिनों के लिए आगेके अपडेट उस संदर्भ में देना थोडा मुश्किल होगा। पर में यहा पर एक नया thread रखना चाहुगा जो ऐसी है अन्य सत्य अनुभवो के आधार पर मेरे पास गुजराती में पु्स्तके है जो तंत्र मंत्र यंत्र और योग पर आधारित है जिससे हमे काफि लाभ होगा।
कुच मित्रोने मुजे मेरी जीवन और साधना के बारेमें पुछा है पर उनको में यह अनुरोध करुगाँ की में एक सामान्य से सामान्य व्यक्ति हुं बस मेरे खोजी प्रवृत्ति है तो मेने एसी पुस्तके मेरे पास रख्खी है जो मेरे और मेरे जैसे मित्रो के अलावा और कोई नही पढता। अगला में नया thread कुच समय में यहा पर दे रहा हुं और यत्न करुगाँ की हररोज अपडेट दुं।

----------


## hindi9

Bahut badhiya

----------


## hindi9

Aage intezaar hai

----------


## sumitraj

Sir update plzzz

----------


## Jayrudra

Sarji ahmedabad thi chu 
Mane aapustak athava to pdf ma hoy te aapso 
jaasthaent@live.com

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Sarji ahmedabad thi chu 
> Mane aapustak athava to pdf ma hoy te aapso 
> jaasthaent@live.com


।। જય શ્રી રામ ।।
આ પુસ્તક ગુજરાતીમાં અમદાવાદના માર્કેટમાં ઉપલબ્ધ છે. તમે અમદાવાદમાં ક્યાં રહો છો તે કહો.

----------


## Loka

अजय जी काफी लम्बे समय से इस पर कोई अपडेट नही आया है | कृपया अपडेट दीजिये

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> अजय जी काफी लम्बे समय से इस पर कोई अपडेट नही आया है | कृपया अपडेट दीजिये


धन्यवाद लेख पसंद करने के लिए। देखे कुच लेख मेरे पास पहेले से ही कोम्प्युटर मे टाईप किये हुए है तो उन्हे मैं यहा पर तुरंत रख सकता हुं। कुच पु्स्तके गुजराती में है उसे यहा पर रखने के लिए मुझे उसे टाईप करना पडता है। समय के अभाव में थोडा वक्त लकता है तो आपके अनुरोध और लेख पसंद आने पर मैं जल्द से जल्द उसे टाउप करके यहा पर रखने का यत्न करुंगा। में कभी भी कुच अच्छी चीज अगर मेरे पास आती है तो उसे पढना जीतना पसंद करता हुं उतना ही उसे दुसरो को देने के लिए लालइत रहता है यह मैंरा नैसर्गिक गुण है। पर क्या किया जाय आज कल बहुत ही कम लोग हे जो ऐसी पुस्तके पसंद करते है। मेरे घर में ही मेरे पुस्तके पढने वाला कोई नही है पुरी अलमारी भरी पडी है क्या किया जा सकता है पर जब भी कोई मुजसे पुस्तक के बारे में कहता है तो मुजे बहुत ही अच्छा लगता है और मैं उसे कोई लालच या कोई आशक्ति के बिगेर देने  का यत्न करता हुं पर कुछ पुस्तके कोपीराईट के अंतर्गत होती है और कुच यहा पर रखने के लिए समय चाहिए तो थोडा मुस्किल है। खैर देके क्या होता है आगे..

----------


## Prasun

Bahut hi dilchasp

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

।। जय श्री राम ।। सभि मित्रो को।

आगे की कहानि यहा पर देनें कि कोशिस करुंगां।

जिसे उन्होंने “मोहनभाई” कहकर सम्बोधित किया था, उसने बैठे-बैठे ही, किन्तु जरा आगे सरकते हुए, अत्यन्त नम्रतापूर्वक हाथ जोड़कर कहा, “ आपकी कृपा से सब कुशल-मंगल है, बहन जी ”
अम्बिकादेवी ने छत की ओर संकेत किया और मुस्करा कर कहा, “कृपा तो ईश्वर की है। हम पामर मनुष्यों के बूते में है ही क्या”

इसी तरह के संवाद अम्बिकादेवी और श्रद्धालुओं के बीच चलते रहे। किसी को कोई व्याधि थी, किसी को कोई दुःख था, किसी को कोई आशंका या बाधा थई। अम्बिकादेव के पास सभी के दुःख-दर्द का कोई-न-कोई उपाय अवश्य था।

महायोगिनी जी ने मेरे सिन्धी मित्र से पूछा, “क्यों साई, बहुत दिनों बाद पधारे ”
“धन्धे में फँसा रहता हूँ, बहनजी, दुनिया के चक्कर ही ऐसे हैं कि...” सिन्धी ने बहुत नम्रता से कहा।
“जब ऊपर वाले का बुलौवा आयेगा, तभी तुमहारे चक्कर पूरे होंगे, क्यों... तभी तुम्हे जरा फुरसत मिला करेगी, है न....”
सभा में हास्य फैल गया। मेरी नजर में, यह संवाद इतना घिसापिटा था कि इसमें हास्य का कोई तत्व मैं चाहकर भई न खोज सका। महायोगिनी ने मेरी तरफ देखा भई न था। मेरे आसपास के, आगे-पीछे के लोगों से वह बातें करती जा रही थीं, किन्तु मेरी मौजूदगी को साफ नकार रही थीं। इस उपेक्षा ने मुझे अकुलाहट से सान दिया। मैंने वहाँ से उठ जाने की सोची और इसी गरज से सिन्धई मित्र का हाथ हौले से दबाया।

सिन्दी मित्र मेरी तरफ भी देख भी न पाया थआ कि महायोगिनी जी का स्वर सुनाई दिया, “साई, अपने दोस्त से कहो कि अधीर न हों। मैं उनकी उपेक्षा नहीं कर रही। मुझे तो उनके साथ शान्ति से बैठकर बातें करनी है। इसीलिए पहले दुसरों को निबटा रही हूँ।”

उस स्वर की शान्त और ठण्डी ताकत ने मुझे बर्फ की तरह जमा दिया। मैं स्तब्ध था। मेरे मन की बात उन्होंने, उतने फासले से भी, उतनी सही-सही कैसे पकड ली थी।
मैं चुपचाप बैठा रह गया।

मुझे लगातार अहसास मिलता रहा कि महायोगिनी के सामने मेरा मन किसी खुली किताब की तरह पडा हुआ है और वह उसके जिस पन्ने को चाहती है, खास उसी को पलटकर पढने लगती है मेरे चेतन-अवचेतन में भावना-विभावना की जो भी लहरें उठ रही है, उन सबको वह साक्षात देख सकती है।

मुझे भय लगा। पूरे शरीर में मैंने झुरझुरी महसूस की।
कुछ देर बाद अधिकांश लोग चले गये।

केवल छः व्यक्ति शेष रहे। छः में से दो तो मैं और सिन्धी ही थे। शेष चार जनों में एक स्तरी थी। उसकी गोद में लगभग सोलह बरस का एक किशोर अधमरी-सी हालत में पडा हुआ था।
मेरा ध्यान किशोर पर पहली बार ही गया, हालाकि मैं वहाँ उतनी देर से बैठा हुआ था।
“उसे मेरे सामने सुला दीजिए” महायोगिनी ने किशोर की ओर उँगली उठाकर उस स्त्री से कहा।

नरकंकाल हो चुके उस किशोर का पूरा बदन जकड़ा हुआ था। शरीर का कोई हिस्सा लेशमात्र भी हरकत नहीं कर रहा था।
साथ आये दो पुरुषों ने जब किशोर को उठाकर हायोगिनी के सामने सुलाया, तब भी वह अपने तमाम अंगो को सिकोड़कर ऐसे पडा रहा, जैसे बेजान डालियों को आडा-टेढा रख दिया गया हो। उसके चेहरे के भी सारे स्नायु खिंचे हुए थे। किसी भई मनोभाव को व्यक्त करना उस चेहरे के लिए सम्भव था ही नही। यदि किशोर की पुतलियाँ स्तब्ध भाव से इधर-उधर, लगातार, हिल न रही होतीं, तो 

क्रमशः......

----------


## bapu ji

बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी है । ओर बहुत दिन बाद पढ़ने को मिली है

----------


## Loka

कई दिन से अपडेट नही आया इस सुत्र पर, बहुत ही रोमांचक कहानी है

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> कई दिन से अपडेट नही आया इस सुत्र पर, बहुत ही रोमांचक कहानी है


प्रणाम लोकाजी,
वास्तविकता यह है की, इस कहानी के लेखक की कुच विचार, सिद्धांत अलग प्रतित होते है, मुझे तो नही अच्छे लगे, कुच अनुभव की कमी लगी, मार्गदर्शक या अनुभव उनके अच्छे नही रही, और कही पर कुच जाननेकी जरुरत नही समजी  उन्होनें, तो यहा पर रखके मैं अन्य लोगों को गुमराह नही करना चाहता। शुरु शुरु में पढकर काफि अच्छा लगा, पर बादमें एकदम से यु-टर्न ले लेते है।
एक दुसरी बात यह की कोपीराईट का भी प्रश्न है उस लिये भी आगे की पोस्ट नही दे पाउगाँ। 

दों अन्य टोपीक पर लिखना चाहता हुँ, जो मेनें शरु भी किया है, अगर किसी को अच्छा लगेगा तो जरुर आगे के पोस्ट रखना पसंद करुगां।

जय श्री राम

----------


## devd131

baki ki kahani kha hai sir

----------


## gouravgupta87

baki ki kahani kaha post ki aapne shri maan 


> ।। जय श्री राम ।। सभि मित्रो को।
> 
> आगे की कहानि यहा पर देनें कि कोशिस करुंगां।
> 
> जिसे उन्होंने “मोहनभाई” कहकर सम्बोधित किया था, उसने बैठे-बैठे ही, किन्तु जरा आगे सरकते हुए, अत्यन्त नम्रतापूर्वक हाथ जोड़कर कहा, “ आपकी कृपा से सब कुशल-मंगल है, बहन जी ”
> अम्बिकादेवी ने छत की ओर संकेत किया और मुस्करा कर कहा, “कृपा तो ईश्वर की है। हम पामर मनुष्यों के बूते में है ही क्या”
> 
> इसी तरह के संवाद अम्बिकादेवी और श्रद्धालुओं के बीच चलते रहे। किसी को कोई व्याधि थी, किसी को कोई दुःख था, किसी को कोई आशंका या बाधा थई। अम्बिकादेव के पास सभी के दुःख-दर्द का कोई-न-कोई उपाय अवश्य था।
> 
> ...

----------


## hahaha6601

अजय जी  आपको मेरा सादर पृणाम, मैं प्रकाश, मै10 साल बाद ईस  मंच पे वापस आया हूं और फिर से कुछ नया अनुभव मिला, नए पुराने भाव प्रकट हुए सिरफ आपकी लेखनी के कारण से, मेरा आप से नीवेदन है की कहानी को अपडेट करें

----------


## hahaha6601

> प्रणाम लोकाजी,
> वास्तविकता यह है की, इस कहानी के लेखक की कुच विचार, सिद्धांत अलग प्रतित होते है, मुझे तो नही अच्छे लगे, कुच अनुभव की कमी लगी, मार्गदर्शक या अनुभव उनके अच्छे नही रही, और कही पर कुच जाननेकी जरुरत नही समजी  उन्होनें, तो यहा पर रखके मैं अन्य लोगों को गुमराह नही करना चाहता। शुरु शुरु में पढकर काफि अच्छा लगा, पर बादमें एकदम से यु-टर्न ले लेते है।
> एक दुसरी बात यह की कोपीराईट का भी प्रश्न है उस लिये भी आगे की पोस्ट नही दे पाउगाँ। 
> 
> दों अन्य टोपीक पर लिखना चाहता हुँ, जो मेनें शरु भी किया है, अगर किसी को अच्छा लगेगा तो जरुर आगे के पोस्ट रखना पसंद करुगां।
> 
> जय श्री राम


अजय जी आपको मेरा सादर पृणाम, मैं प्रकाश, मै10 साल बाद ईस मंच पे वापस आया हूं और फिर से कुछ नया अनुभव मिला, नए पुराने भाव प्रकट हुए सिरफ आपकी लेखनी के कारण से, मेरा आप से नीवेदन है की कहानी को अपडेट करें,

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

नही इस कहानी को तो आगे नही बढा सकता। अब मैरा जीवन, विचार और रस्ता सब बदल गया है। मैं भी करीबल 3-4 साल बाद ही यहा पर आया हुं। किसीने मैरे कुच बात पर मदद चाहि थी तो मुझे लगा यहा पर शायद व मिल सकती है और मिल भी गई। अब आगे यहा पर रहुगा या नहि यह भी नही पता। पर इस मंचने काफि सहायता कि है मैरी मैरे लक्ष्य तक पहुचने की तो इस मंच के स्थापक और अन्य मित्रो का भी धन्यवाद करना चाहुगाँ।


> अजय जी आपको मेरा सादर पृणाम, मैं प्रकाश, मै10 साल बाद ईस मंच पे वापस आया हूं और फिर से कुछ नया अनुभव मिला, नए पुराने भाव प्रकट हुए सिरफ आपकी लेखनी के कारण से, मेरा आप से नीवेदन है की कहानी को अपडेट करें,

----------


## hahaha6601

> नही इस कहानी को तो आगे नही बढा सकता। अब मैरा जीवन, विचार और रस्ता सब बदल गया है। मैं भी करीबल 3-4 साल बाद ही यहा पर आया हुं। किसीने मैरे कुच बात पर मदद चाहि थी तो मुझे लगा यहा पर शायद व मिल सकती है और मिल भी गई। अब आगे यहा पर रहुगा या नहि यह भी नही पता। पर इस मंचने काफि सहायता कि है मैरी मैरे लक्ष्य तक पहुचने की तो इस मंच के स्थापक और अन्य मित्रो का भी धन्यवाद करना चाहुगाँ।


अजय मेरी एक बीनंति है आपसे कृपया यह गुजराती प्रति  की पुस्तक
  ही उपलब्ध  करा दिजिए , या फिर उसके  pdf file उपलब्ध करवाने, इसे मेरिट एक विनंती समजिएगा। धन्यवाद

----------


## hahaha6601

अजय जी कृपया इतना कीजिये कि सिर्फ यह गुजराती बुक का नाम ही बता दीजिए।

----------


## hahaha6601

शभी पाठको के लिए खुशखबर है , भाईओ कहानी का नाम चमत्कार को नमस्कार , ऑनलाइन उपलब्ध है।

----------


## superidiotonline

चमत्कार को नमस्कार पुस्तक सुरेश सोमपुरा द्वारा लिखित है जिसका मूल्य सिर्फ़ ५०/- है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

बधाई हो।
ठुठना अनिवार्य है। किसी भी चीज को प्राप्त करने के लिए महेनत आवश्यक है, जो आपने कि है। अब आपका लक्ष्य क्या है यह तो मैं नही जानता पर अच्छा ही होगा।

एक अंग्रेजी कहावत याद आ गई जो शायद आपके काम आ सकती है।

It not important where you are,
But
It is important where your are moving.

वैसे इस लेखक की अन्य पुस्तके भी है जो उनकी स्वअनुभुत है, पर वह हिन्दी में नही है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

Attachment 925171Attachment 925172Attachment 925173Attachment 925174

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

Attachment 925175Attachment 925176Attachment 925177Attachment 925178

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

हालाकि मैंने कभी इन पुस्तको को नही पढा है तो मैं इसके बारमें कुच नही कह सकता, आपकी रूची हो तो जरुर पठ सकते है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

http://www.booksvilla.co.in/index.ph...roduct_id=3127

----------

